# Speakers keeps popping?



## Xpire

This problem just started today, one of the speakers keep making popping noise once every few minutes. I tried changing the wires from L to R etc. and then after this the other speaker was making popping noises. Most likely it's the source that im plugging my speakers into, which is the subwoofer. It's not a branded speaker, says omni on it, dunno what that is. 
oh yeah, this popping noise isnt only when im playing music and stuff. it even happens when nothing is playing and the speakers are on.


----------



## The_Other_One

Try unplugging them from the computer and see if they make any noises.  I suspect it's the amp.  If that's the case, I'm afraid there's not too much you can do.  Heh, I had a similar problem once.  Though, i got one POP, and that set of  speakers never worked again...


----------



## Starman*

Do you have an external amplifier (say mounted in the subwoofer)?  As The_Other_One suggested, disconnecting the signal output from the pc to the amplifier or subwoofer will show where the problem is.

Depending on what inputs you have enabled to the pc audio it could be coming in on any of those.  Try turning off every input.

Popping can occur when some heavy electrical equipment is switched on/off and the blip get through the power supply of the pc or amplifier.  It would tend to affect both channels but not necessarily.

Make sure your signal connections and sound card are firmly in place.

Starman*


----------



## Bobo

I had a similar problem, and reinstalling the sound card worked.


----------



## Xpire

Thanks for your replies guys



			
				Starman* said:
			
		

> Do you have an external amplifier (say mounted in the subwoofer)? As The_Other_One suggested, disconnecting the signal output from the pc to the amplifier or subwoofer will show where the problem is.
> Depending on what inputs you have enabled to the pc audio it could be coming in on any of those.  Try turning off every input.


Not sure what you mean by the inputs.. but i dont think i have any external amplifiers. it's just plugged straight for the subwoofer that is contains the power supply for the speakers straight into the pc. 



			
				Bobo said:
			
		

> I had a similar problem, and reinstalling the sound card worked.


Sound card's inbuilt into the motherboard.


i'll try disconnecting the speakers from my computer. ill get back to you guys on that  if this all doesnt work.. i guess i have to put up with the popping.. or just buy new speakers.. thanks guys!


----------



## Starman*

If you have any sort of amplifier outside the pc you would know.   There would be an ac lead to plug in.  I think most pc speakers are powered.  The signal output from the pc has light green plugs usually.  Try disconnecting that at the speaker end.  Does the popping stop?

The inputs I'm referring to are things like
Line In
Microphone
Wave
Midi Synth

These are inputs on the Windows playback mixer (sndvol32.exe) which you can mute.  If you mute one of them and the popping goes away, you have found the source.

As an example, my tv card audio is connected to the line in.  If I muted that input and the popping disappeared, the problem is with my tv card and it's connections.

Starman*


----------



## Sophocles

Most popping sounds in speakers are caused by dirty pots (Potentiometer, volume control). Do you get an increase in popping when you adjust the volume control? If so then apply a little contact cleaner and that just might take care of it.


----------



## Starman*

Sophocles, you could be right but it really depends.   Xpire is getting the noise on one channel only.  If there were one pot per channel then what you say could be true.  In better speakers where volume, treble and bass control settings are going to the amp I would have thought it would be all single pots to save money.

I had some really cheap speakers which would have fitted your suggestion to a tee!  My present (better) speakers you can't even get into within breaking the case apart.

Nitpicking a bit, dirty pots tend to be crackling rather than pops.  Say, I forgot my Rice Krispies today!

Starman*


----------



## Xpire

Ahh thanks for that starman, i was kinda thinking that but wasnt too sure. I just unplugged my speakers, havent had time to use the computer and listen to the popping. Brothers been using the computer and says it still pops once in a while.. probably a few times an hour..
I muted all the input stuff on my volume control, the microphone and stuff were already muted. I just turned the volume up about half way, there's a buzzing noise coming out of one speaker.. but not the other.. 
If this problem keeps going.. i'm thinking about buying myself the Logitech Z-2300 2.1 speakers.. or possibly spending my money on a new asus laptop. =)


----------



## Xpire

Alright, after unplugging the speakers from the computer.. its still making buzzing and popping noises.... =\ any ideas?


----------



## Starman*

I'm still trying to figure out your setup.  You are the only person that can see how things are connected.

Can you describe all the wiring of the sound system, well enough for someone to draw themselves a wiring diagram.  What is connected to where and how?

You just talked about unplugging the speakers (two items) from the pc.  I've never heard of a system where the output from the pc goes to more than one place other than with surround sound. It's all very confusing.

Starman*


----------



## Xpire

Heh, sorry ive confused you. Probably just worded myself pretty badly.
All it is ... is a 2 speaker system with a subwoofer. the subwoofer contains a power supply and is connected to the energy source. in the back of the subwoofer is cables to the two speakers seperately, one left and one right. another plug is an audio plug to the computer directly. that's it.


----------



## Starman*

Great, thanks for the description.  That's really what I thought.  You've described the standard layout.

In your previous post you said you disconnected the speakers.  If you disconnected them from the subwoofer it should be impossible for them to make any noise.  If they do, it's a revelation!

Assuming that you disconnected the subwoofer from the pc and you still got noise, then the problem is with the subwoofer/amplifier.

You mentioned earlier that if you swopped speakers wires the noise changed speakers.  That means it's not the speakers. I you were a headbanger and had damaged the cones of a speaker then the same speaker would make the noise regardless of which channel it was connected to.

I'm getting short on ideas.  Just in case the speaker leads are picking up electrical noise from say your fridge starting up, make sure the speaker wires do not run parallel with any power leads.  Try to cross at right-angles.  You could even try turning the subwoofer 90deg just to see if it makes a difference.

If it's a bad soldered joint , you would have to open up the subwoofer/amplifier per Sophocles' s suggestion.  If you can get into the volume and tone control pots (behind those knobs) you could you try cleaning per Sophocles. If they are sealed pots then cleaning won't do any good.

Starman*


----------



## Xpire

Hm, when i disconnected them, they randomly made buzzing and popping noises once in a while.. it's even doing it now. 
Don't think i turned the speakers that loud.. computers in the lounge room where my parents are.. so i dont have much of a chance to turn it that loud.. =) 
Thanks for the suggestions, ill try get my dad to look at all the electrical stuff. im guessing that has to be the problem ,or else ill just buy myself the logitechs  
thanks for all your help guys


----------



## ArmedPsycho

I have a same problem with my Logitech X530. They are making a popping noise, but not all the time. I can even recive a RADIO INTERNATIONAL from my front center  ! So I did try to adjust some things in my SoundMAX, but nothing helped. I think that the problem is in MADE IN CHINA title


----------



## Xpire

Haha damn.. that sucks coming from a logitech =( heh, i remember getting a wierd radio station from my stereo, it actually sounded like some conversation though.. =S couldve been a phone conversation? dont know how it happened though..turned off the cd, and as soon as i pressed stop on the cd, all these voices popped up.


----------

